# New Tapatalk



## annemarievdh (15/11/14)

Just upgraded to the new Tapatolk. 

What do you guys think. I'm kinda lost  


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/11/14)

Yip it took me a while to figure it out... why they do things like that is beyond me... as soon as you get comfortable with the software they change it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raslin (16/11/14)

Good Morning folks, is this another new upgrade? What's the version number?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/11/14)

Raslin said:


> Good Morning folks, is this another new upgrade? What's the version number?



V3.2.1


----------



## Raslin (16/11/14)

I am running v4.9.5 on my slate

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raslin (16/11/14)

It's not bad once you get used to it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (16/11/14)

Raslin said:


> It's not bad once you get used to it



Its gona take me a little bit of time 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor


----------



## Raslin (16/11/14)

@annemarievdh if you can run a Reo you can mange a little app


----------



## annemarievdh (16/11/14)

Hahaha now thats telling me  


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor


----------

